# Sun Ringle Inferno 27.5" Wheelset Pending review



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

I just picked up a great deal on JensonUSA yesterday

Sun Ringle Inferno 27.5" Wheelset OE > Components > Wheels, Tires and Tubes > Mountain Bike Wheels | Jenson USA

65% off for $140

i'll let you guy's know how they hold up over the next month or so.

Bikes: 15' giant trance 27.5 2
My weight: 280 lbs
Riding style: Trail/AM


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

So far so good , rolls really well , seems stiff ( I havent pushed them yet ) the rear Hub sounds amazing (hope 2 style)

I ride very aggresive and weak wheels usually fail withing a month. But I must add that I ride very smoothly(shifting/timing, drops, picking lines) . So I may not be as hard on parts as other clydes.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

They are pretty beefy wheels. They are heavy as hell too! My front Inferno 25 was 1023g without the rotor!

There are a ton of them for sale on Pink Bike for cheap. I even saw a set of Inferno 29 on there. It's usually just 25 and 27.


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## gegatron (Apr 22, 2014)

So what's the verdict? I am looking to get these wheels too. They are good price. How is the hub holding up? Please let me know


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I put a couple seasons on a inferno 25, in 26 inch. They're STIFF! Its a very good quality rim. Its a heavy rim, and its narrow, and its not tubeless compatible though. That may not matter to you, but its worth stating.

If you're tubed and not planning on changing, and a heavy/hard rider, its perfect.


----------



## gegatron (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks. After my post I looked at the weights and seems like I would like to go a little lighter. And have the tubeless option in the future. I guess my search continues. If you have a suggestion for 650b/142mm AM wheels with decent hubs around $300 please do let me know.


----------



## nashwillis (Dec 27, 2012)

I am looking at inferno 27 / slx Hub or i23 with slx. Which is lighter or a better wheel? I also found inferno 25 / intense hub. I mainly do trail riding some all mountain weight 170.


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

The WTB i23 can be used tubeless. I've heard mixed answers about using the Inferno tubeless with most people saying no due to its internal profile.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I'd be especially careful going tubeless with an Inferno if I were a heavier rider. The wheels are questionable to begin with and without a true bead lock system you're more likely to bread the bead with the extra force place on them.


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

i didn't get to ride many miles after the install due to work, (12 rides)

i'll keep you guy's posted throughout next year. so far they are True, spoke tension seems to be spot on. they feel very stiff


----------



## rorhound (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm about 210 with gear. I've been running tubeless on my Infernos for 9 months, using Ardent 2.40, with not one problem. 25/30psi. They've held up great however are about to be replaced with something a little lighter and wider. They'll be good spares......


----------

